# Life after toilet paper?



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

k, so I was just snooping through the "life before toilet paper" thread. but, anyone tried to live without it? Success or failure?

Cause here's the thing. I got me some "family cloth" items sitting in my etsy cart. i'm wanting to try it out. but just haven't. I know too chicken to spend the money yet. also, always trying to balance my sense of urgency to try all my ideas while not shattering forever my households sense of comfort and acceptable standards of living 

we used cloth wipes and diapers with our kids. I don't buy paper towels anymore.

i'm thinking hankies and reusable toilet paper and maybe reusable "lady products" are the next thing on the list to try out.

anyone got any first hand info to share....
please feel free to preface your reply with "i have this friend..not me...just a friend"

sheesh.....now i'll be so shamed if no one else has thought or done this...lol...


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

why spend money for rags? just cut up an old towel or 2. But remember you have to store poop rags and wash them. It was not worth the trouble to me to save a tree or 2, I think you use more energy and chemicals in the process since you have to wash them and dry them. And the kids kept flushing them, guests are discussed and ask questions. Dogs get into the soiled pail.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I've got homemade pads from cut up cloth diapers for my really heavy flow days, which is about the first three. After that a couple days of pantiliners works. I use them because tampons make my cramps too much to bear, and thick store pads sweat me to death and I end up galded. But to Heck with rewashing poop rags, I use toilet paper. I do have a bunch of old rags I keep in a stack for spills, cleaning, etc, not paper towels.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I've got several years worth of TP stored (planning on 1/2 roll per day for a family of 6) and a big dresser drawer stuffed full of pads and tampons for our daughters, but also have several large bags of the white "shop rags" from Costco that would work for TP or feminine products. I already use some of those towels for cleaning and mopping, and they last for years.

My philosophy is to live now with comforts like TP, but have the supplies and knowledge to do without them if necessary. I use my washing machine daily, but have a washtub with a wringer and scrub board just in case. We use our electric lights, but have lanterns and fuel just in case. We use bars of soap from the store, but I have supplies and knowledge (and practice) making soap at home. We have running water, but I've got water barrels stored, and several ways to filter/purify pond water or draw water from our well by hand if needed.

Most of my storage items are for decreasing comfort as times get harder. Hopefully we'll never need most of the things I've learned or stored, but I'm ready if we do.


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

I've never tried to get the whole family to convert to family cloth. But, I have this friend...Who was cloth diapering, so using FC for herself was no big deal since she was already washing diapers and flannel baby wipes. And who found that she was ok with helping another mom support her family by purchasing cloth pads that were made by a better seamstress than she herself was, and also found that those cloth pads made her a whole lot less miserable than disposable products did when her aunt was visiting. She also found that "you get to use your very own special wipes" was a great potty-training motivator for toddlers, and that flannel was much softer and more effective than the most expensive premium TP. Or so I'm told.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I use a P cloth -- for urine only. Since I live alone I use one a day (old washrags) and rinse it out each evening so I can throw it in the clothes hamper. That way I go through a roll of TP in a month or more -- I don't care for the idea of using cloths for poop. I could easily store several year's supply of TP since I buy the 24 roll packs. 
If the worst happened, I figure I can find enough old clothes to cut up for one-time poop usage.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2014)

I use the white CostCo bales of shop towels in "stages!"

They start life in the kitchen to reduce paper towel use - as DH Can go through a whole roll of paper towels in a day or two. They also can start life in the restooms for quick birdbath bathing at the sink and counter top wiping. I love washing my face with them, as they are great exfoliants!

After they begin looking stained, and don't look clean any more, they move to household duty. Dusting, spills on the floor, stuck to the head of the Swiffer, whatever.

When horrid looking, and unable to be Peroxide brightened, they become garage rags for washing the cars, mowing cleanup bathing at the sink, etc. They may make a couple passes through the Garage before their last use. Once Not being washed, they dry out and get tossed into a bucket to be used as grease rags which get used and tossed.

This process makes then last a couple years before they are disposed of... usually by then, they have ugly stains, holes and are beginning to unravel. 

I am thinking Potty Rag could be inserted in this list somewhere! LOL!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I haven't used family cloth myself...yet, but I am prepared to do so if things get to that point. I have some flannel that I caught at a great sale for $2 a yard that could easily and quickly be made into family cloth. Like MomofFour, I have the old-fashioned wash tub/wringer setup with a scrub board, a large store of soap and the knowledge to make more if need be in a SHTF situation. 

I'd have no problem whatsoever using family cloth and have been seriously considering starting now for urine. I would set up a small diaper pail or trash can with lid and wash them once or twice a week. It just gripes me to pay an arm and a leg for less and less toilet paper, and as someone else said I actually think the flannel would be more comfortable on sensitive areas. 

As for the feminine items, I had a hysterectomy at 28, so I have no need for them. But if I did, I would be tickled to have the option to use the more natural fabrics and be more comfortable. I hated the manufactured items back when I needed them, and I had allergic reactions to a lot of them.

I've made a conscious effort in the past 10 years to get away from paper and disposable products as much as possible. I have cloth napkins and fabric "paper towels" that snap together and fit on a roll just like paper ones. They're way more absorbent than paper towels and can just be tossed in the wash. 

I bought a big batch of pretty ladies' handkerchiefs off eBay for blowing my nose in the house and when out in public and a gross of bandanas (got a great deal!) to carry and use while working out in the garden, getting dirty, sweaty, etc. I made plastic bowl covers and reusable sandwich and other size bags for the fridge. I also made and use my own cloth grocery bags.

I haven't figured out a replacement for freezer bags/paper, etc., other than reusable plastic containers with lids, and I do have a bunch of those, but I use a vacuum sealer a lot so am still locked in there. Other than that, toilet paper is my last disposable hold out, and I could easily and comfortably switch over to family cloth at a moment's notice.

I do all this to be prepared for harder times, to save money now and to save on environmental resources. It may not be much, but every little bit helps and we have to do what we can, right? :shrug:


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Soap and water and a wash cloth . . . . .quite simple.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I gave away my toilet paper stockpile! Yes, you read that correctly. 

I learned sooo much last year when I made a several month, several thousand mile trip in a camper van. Did a lot of boondocking. Very little room and I had to haul all the water I used and haul out all the water and trash. I started using a peri bottle to rinse after I pee. I don't worry about drying since it is just water(though I do drip dry). 

For #2 I use a baby wipe. I am much cleaner than with tp. Toss in the trash can when I'm through. I buy the large economy box at Sam's. Each box has 900 wipes. Costs $18. That's at least 2 - 2 1/2 years worth of wipes. So I am saving a LOT of money compared to toilet paper. I'm getting much cleaner and I can store a decade worth of wipes in the same area as a years worth of toilet paper.

Yes I would use cloths if I needed to, but with the supply of wipes I have....it will be a loooong time before I should need to 

A roll of paper towels lasts me over 6 months.

This is why I love this site! If I try to talk about this sort of thing with my friends they look at me like I have lost my mind.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

TxMex said:


> This is why I love this site! If I try to talk about this sort of thing with my friends they look at me like I have lost my mind.


I know right!


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Just an idea but something that would make this process much easier. We do not generally think of it because it is not common in the U.S. But having worked (actually still working some) in South America it is quite common. They have a spray hose by every toilet. Even $300.00 a night hotels have them. Kinda looks like the little spray nozzle by your kitchen sink for dishes. it has a simple valve by the wall and you simply point and squirt. Yes, it is cold. Now if you combined this with the rag thing, the rags would basically just be for drying off, not actually removing solids. The water does that. I would suspect in a situation where there was no water pressure a 5 gal. bucket hung from a few feet up would probably provide sufficient pressure to work.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I've not seen that set up but it makes a lot of sense. I'm about to install indoor plumbing....only took me about a year to get around to lol. I think I'll look into incorporating that into my toilet. Thanks Muleman!


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

I still use toilet paper, but being out doors and hiking in the woods, I have learned some alternatives. As many times as I've been in the woods, I still haven't found rolls of soft toilet paper hanging on limbs left by sanitary white bears, but have used much of what nature provides, from leaves (the waxy smooth kind don't work well) to old grass (found under clumps of new grass in spring.) I can vouch for corn cobs, when corn is left to dry on the cob then shelled off the cob, the remaining cob is actually quite soft. Dry husks work well to. Snow in the winter works well although it makes you jump a little when applied.
I remember once I jumped behind a bush, and as I squatted there I looked to the right and saw poison ivy, and to the left the same, and down straight and I was standing in it. Even though I'm not allergic to it I wasn't going to push my luck by using those leaves.
News papers work ok, but the new Sears catalog doesn't work like the old ones, waxy paper is no good.
I can honestly say I'm an expert in alternatives, when you have a bowel disorder, and had to go over 20 times in a day, usually with only seconds warning, you don't have a choice.


----------



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

There was another HT thread that I read a while back and it inspired me to switch to cloth TP for urine only. Our TP usage has gone down dramatically!! I took cheap white washcloths, cut them in half, sewed the cut edge to prevent unraveling, and voila, I have TP cloths. I keep a supply in a basket on the back of the toilet,and I have a separate little trash can that I put the used ones in. I end up running a load of them about once a week - I don't put anything else in that load.

I have to say, I love them - they are so much softer than TP and they work so much better!! It isn't hard at all (once I got the sewing done). Just an FYI - give it a try!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm another convert to nice soft terry toweling for wiping after urination. I still use a combo of TP and baby wipes for #2, but also have a peri bottle and a clean garden sprayer, either of which can be used as a "bidet" for personal cleansing. 

I hate most of the TP on the market today - either it's outrageously expensive, or the rolls are smaller and narrower for more money and the paper pills and leaves, ahem, "product" on your bum. I don't feel particularly clean after using paper TP. 

I used towels that were starting to show wear to make my TC (toilet cloth?) I ripped them into squares slightly smaller than a washcloth, and double zigzagged all the edges. They are soft, absorbent and as I started with bath towels purchased for $1 or less each at garage sales, and then used until they started getting ratty, I consider them to be the most frugal alternative to TP that I could use.

I have a small waste basket in the bathroom to hold the used TC squares. I have not noticed any odor at all. I'm tellin' ya - once you go TC, you'll never go back, lol!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Just had a thought, an FYI for anyone who doesn't sew but doesn't want to spend money on "ready made" FC like the OP. 

It wouldn't work on terry cloth, but for flannel or other fabrics with no nap, you can just cut the edges with pinking shears or a pinking blade on a rotary cutter, and they won't fray when you wash them. No sewing necessary! Maybe you have a friend or mother with some shears, so no cost other than the fabric and, if you watch for a sale at Hancock's or Joann's, it can be had very cheaply.

If you cut your pieces 11-1/4" x 12" (a standard washcloth is 12 x 12), you can get 12 out of a yard of fabric. If you cut them 9" x 9" you can get 20 out of a yard. I'm probably going to make mine 9 x 9, as the others seem just a little too big, and the flannel is thicker than TP so that should be adequate. Hope this helps.

I love some of the ideas thrown out on this thread! Y'all have convinced me, I'm going to start using FC for urine. That will be my project for this weekend. I'll make the ones for urine now and go ahead and make the others for "just in case" and store them. 

P.S. I just looked at prices on Etsy...boy am I in the wrong business, lol!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

If you want to use flannel, another source of inexpensive fabric would be receiving blankets - I often see them at garage sales for anywhere from .10 - .50, and they are a bit bigger than a yard, IIRC. I like the idea of pinking the edges. I used the terry because that's what I had, but I'll be picking up receiving blankets now that my brain has been jogged!


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

my sewing skills are virtually non-existent. but, i'm thinking I could use the pinking sheers idea on old baby clothes. seems like I could find me some 10 cent deals in yard sales and probably have them be pretty soft and stain resistant.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Those are also great ideas!  Another hint...don't use fabric softener when you wash them, or use as little as you think you can get away with. The more you use, the less absorbent they'll be. If you do use softener, every once in a while run a cup of vinegar through the wash, and that will help wash out the waxy buildup. 

For anyone worried about odor, although I really don't think it would be a problem, you can get a diaper pail with a place for a deodorizer. I had thought about that before, remembered using one when my son was a baby, thought it might be good for these. You can also make your own deodorizers too, saw a bunch of those on Etsy, that's what reminded me again. Now that there's paint out for plastics, you could paint it or use contact paper to match it to your decor so it wouldn't stick out like a sore thumb.

Sorry I can't think of all these at once, lol...scatterbrained!


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

We have this http://www.amazon.com/bumGenius-890077002003-Diaper-Sprayer/dp/B000ZKHVMU on our toilet. It does not take any extra plumbing. Though well water in the winter is kinda cold....not so bad during the summer. We still use TP. Though we use less when their is #2 issues and you can spray yourself down then wipe. Also, good for that time of the month if your using pads to clean yourself up first with the sprayer and then TP to dry.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks for the link, that is similar to what they have in Brazil.


----------



## HollidayS (Jul 26, 2013)

Instead of stocking massive amounts of tp, I have stocked paper napkins. If things get really bad, you can cut them in half to make them go further. I buy the biggest packages from Sam's Club and they are way less than tp for the amount you actually get. Not as soft, but great savings both in $'s and in savings of storage room.


----------



## Staceyy (Jun 16, 2007)

I recently purchased this bidet. There are different models. Some spray cold and warm water. Some are designed for men and women. http://www.amazon.com/Bidet-Neo-120...&qid=1412781143&sr=8-1&keywords=Neo+120+bidet


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Staceyy said:


> I recently purchased this bidet. There are different models. Some spray cold and warm water. Some are designed for men and women. http://www.amazon.com/Bidet-Neo-120...&qid=1412781143&sr=8-1&keywords=Neo+120+bidet


This one comes with really high marks, mostly 5 star reviews. For $45 and free shipping, I think I'm going to order one. Good way to use some of my Swagbuck Amazon gift cards. Thanks, Stacyy!


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

Staceyy said:


> I recently purchased this bidet. There are different models. Some spray cold and warm water. Some are designed for men and women. http://www.amazon.com/Bidet-Neo-120...&qid=1412781143&sr=8-1&keywords=Neo+120+bidet



How easy is it to clean? Looks like it has lots of parts to clean inside the toilet?


----------



## lifepawn (Nov 13, 2014)

A while back I had to purchase one of these bottle bidet's off Amazon due to a sensitivity to paper that has thankfully gone away. Anyways, the thing works perfectly and I still use it even though I don't have to. As long as you have water you'd never need paper with one of these and they're portable.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004IW5ITO/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Last time this issue was brought up- came out in my head when cutting flannel for nightgowns and quilts. It made me want to save every tiny scrap. I have too much stuff in the stash as it is.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2014)

Staceyy said:


> I recently purchased this bidet. There are different models. Some spray cold and warm water. Some are designed for men and women. http://www.amazon.com/Bidet-Neo-120...&qid=1412781143&sr=8-1&keywords=Neo+120+bidet



I ordered one the other day, but haven't gotten it installed yet. I'm hoping to get it installed this weekend!


----------



## happycat47111 (Nov 23, 2013)

I have the flannel (got mostly receiving blankets, lower cost per yard), I have the rotary pinking blade to cut the fabric with, and I have the designated "diaper pail" trash cans. Now all I have to do is work up the courage to try this. And I also have two containers for making wet wipes from fabric. I'm somewhat poo phobic so that's something I have to overcome here first.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

There's life after toilet paper?


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

There is a QI episode that delves into this, but the clip isn't available on Youtube.

http://knowledgenuts.com/2014/08/11/why-you-should-wipe-yourself-with-a-gooses-neck/


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*Harry*, using a goose's neck could get you "goosed"!


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

manygoatsnmore said:


> *Harry*, using a goose's neck could get you "goosed"!


I see you took a gander at that link. 

I look at it this way - it would cover up those embarrassing sounds that we can make on the toilet.

"Honey, what was that noise in there?" :yuck:

"Just the goose dear." :facepalm:

A little later a VERY traumatized goose comes waddling out with a disgusted look on its beak.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

:hysterical:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

There are many records of people dying from starvation in the midst of plentiful food. The food just wasn't palatable to them  Our society is so spoiled that we have a hard time imagining living without toilet paper. My, my.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2014)

vicker said:


> There are many records of people dying from starvation in the midst of plentiful food. The food just wasn't palatable to them  Our society is so spoiled that we have a hard time imagining living without toilet paper. My, my.



Or... We poke fun at our foibles, and try to plan for the scenario...


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Tortillas are the answer.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Hot water and cotton cloth are the easy answers.

The mental stigmati and lesser convenience are far more intimidating to most than the real logistics and mechanics of sustainably facing the human condition actually warrant.


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

When I was living alone with my kids I used family cloth for a few years. Then we just cut up old flannel sheets, nothing fancy. I had actually forgotten all about it ov the past couple of years! Thanks for the reminder, now hopefully I can find an old sheet and re program the children not to flush it


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Totally out of TP so going to TC. Will see how it works.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

vicker said:


> Tortillas are the answer.


Do they have to be round? Mine are usually a bit oval with uneven edges. Can't quite get them round.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

as far as i know ,,,,,there is no life with no tp....


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

:facepalm:


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

DD and I have gone cloth for #1. We also go cloth for "monthly needs". Since our main bathroom and laundry room are in teh same room, it's easy for us. We can pitch the fabric into the washer while "seated". Kind of a game when the kids were small, LOL. I make ours from old flannel sheets (I make lots of things from old flannel sheet ) that I pick up at Goodwill for a few dollars.

I have some dark flannel ones I made set aside for SHTF....IF we ever have to use family cloths for #2.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2014)

So, today, while Hubster isn't around to horn in on my project... I installed my bidet! 

One word of warning, do NOT test it out without a bum on the throne - it can shoot water clear across the bathroom! LOL!

The cold water wasn't as shocking as I had imagined. No shout and no breath loss...


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

TraciInTexas said:


> So, today, while Hubster isn't around to horn in on my project... I installed my bidet!
> 
> One word of warning, do NOT test it out without a bum on the throne - it can shoot water clear across the bathroom! LOL!
> 
> The cold water wasn't as shocking as I had imagined. No shout and no breath loss...


I remember as kids we used to imagine the bathroom as a submarine. When flushing it was "Fire one torpedo!" If it didn't all flush, "Fire TWO torpedo!" I would have loved to have an anti-aircraft gun as well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2014)

Harry Chickpea said:


> I remember as kids we used to imagine the bathroom as a submarine. When flushing it was "Fire one torpedo!" If it didn't all flush, "Fire TWO torpedo!" I would have loved to have an anti-aircraft gun as well.



I have since lowered the pressure in the water inlet valve down quite a ways... But I bet it could still hit my towels! LOL!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

TraciInTexas said:


> So, today, while Hubster isn't around to horn in on my project... I installed my bidet!
> 
> One word of warning, do NOT test it out without a bum on the throne - it can shoot water clear across the bathroom! LOL!
> 
> The cold water wasn't as shocking as I had imagined. No shout and no breath loss...



you made me snort....and a bit envious...i think...roflmao

you can get 12 bonus points if you post a picture filling a garden bucket with that things....roflmao


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2014)

Hubster won't try it... I guess I finally found a way to get him to not use my bathroom! LOL! He said he's afraid it "might break the seal!" (Only if I turn that pressure back up!)

It's pretty neat... I think I like it! I had to move the roll of TP almost outta reach, because old habits die hard.


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

I used the "family cloth" for over a year until I had to move in with my parents. My adult kids thought I was nuts! But it really saved money. I used old cotton t-shirts that were stained or had rips/holes. Just cut them up and you have free TP!:thumb:

When I move out (hopefully this spring) I'll be using them again! I'm saving t-shirts.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

What great ideas! I don't dare show DH this thread as he is perpetually complaining that I use too much TP. I love all the bidet ideas, when we move we are definitely going to do something bidet-ish in the new house. 

I still have an issue with the cloth TP. When I travelled in Central America 5 years ago the buckets for the TP next to the toilets were disgusting. Even in the nicer, cleaner establishments. I can smell it just writing this. In a SHTF scenario I'd manage. Water rinsing would make a big difference though.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Vosey said:


> What great ideas! I don't dare show DH this thread as he is perpetually complaining that I use too much TP. I love all the bidet ideas, when we move we are definitely going to do something bidet-ish in the new house.
> 
> I still have an issue with the cloth TP. When I travelled in Central America 5 years ago the buckets for the TP next to the toilets were disgusting. Even in the nicer, cleaner establishments. I can smell it just writing this. In a SHTF scenario I'd manage. Water rinsing would make a big difference though.


I live on the border and that smell is in all the public rest rooms. Trash cans will be overflowing with nasty toilet paper.:yuck:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Canadians?


----------



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

I use cloth (not tp) and put it in a trash can with a lid - no smell, not even when I empty it! I only use for urine tho 

My husband hasn't even noticed, and it's been over 6 months


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I just saw this on facebook.

I had not thought of this with crocheting. I know many crochet and use wash cloths and dish cloths with cotton crocheting. But I'd not thought of this.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I had thought of that Angie. I've crocheted lots of replacements for things, lol.  But I discarded the idea and went for the sewn flannel instead.

If you use cotton, it wouldn't be very soft, especially after being washed a few times, as it would shrink and draw up even tighter, thicker and rougher. I'd be afraid synthetic would stain badly and wouldn't be all that soft either. Plus you couldn't bleach the synthetic or dry it in a hot dryer, possibly leaving some bacteria behind. Natural wool yarn would felt after the first washing (although some might like that, who knows, lol) and to me would seem itchy, plus a lot of people would have a reaction to it.

I've been using my flannel cloths for a while now, and they're working out really well. I have a decorative box that I keep them in and have a basket with a lid to put the used ones in, and I wash them once a week. I haven't noticed any odor or staining, and they're much cushier on delicate areas, lol. I am only using them for urine...for now, but have others ready to go and stored in the linen closet for full time if the need should arise.

If anyone does try the crocheted version, I'd love to hear some feedback.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm thinking this is for novelty gifts for preppers. And, Callie, you bring up some good points.


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

AngieM2 said:


> I'm thinking this is for novelty gifts for preppers. And, Callie, you bring up some good points.


I don't know if this niche is just for peppers. I've known a few well off stay at home moms who eat at organic restaurants daily and send their kids to Waldorf schools who have less than two days worth of food at home. These gals all used the priciest cloth diapers on their kids and bought unpaper towels and cloth toilet not paper from diaper stores. They were into it to have the smallest ecological impact no matter what the price...


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I agree, I've known lots of upperclass moms who have tried to go totally paper/disposable free, and they don't mind paying top dollar for their items. That's why, earlier on in this thread I said I must be in the wrong business, lol, when I saw the price some of these things are selling for. 

Angie, as a novelty gift, I think it would be hilarious for NON-preppers, ROFL! Could you just see the horrified looks on their faces???


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

calliemoonbeam said:


> I agree, I've known lots of upperclass moms who have tried to go totally paper/disposable free, and they don't mind paying top dollar for their items. That's why, earlier on in this thread I said I must be in the wrong business, lol, when I saw the price some of these things are selling for.
> 
> Angie, as a novelty gift, I think it would be hilarious for NON-preppers, ROFL! Could you just see the horrified looks on their faces???


Especially if the note with it said...

"And can also be used as a scarf!" :yuck: :facepalm:


----------



## spacecase0 (Jul 12, 2012)

I have read this entire thread, 
pretty sure I did not see anyone suggest corn husks, 
I have asked quite a few people that were old and poor enough to grow up without toilet paper they said they used corn husks, and catalogs if they had them 
my first plan would be to just wash with water and soap if I ran out of toilet paper 
and don't forget to grow your corn


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Cobs are far more effective, and less apt to give splinters where you really don't wan'em.
Sweet corn cobs are softer, and those little kernel pockets can hold a lot of material. Cob first, then the moist cloth, and you'd barely remember you were living under dire conditions. :grin:

Incidentally, a good corn crop is one of the most valuable commodity endeavors on the homestead.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

My BOB has several bandanas aka Pee Rags.
In a bug out situation I don't want to be dealing with tp, having to dig a hole or pack around soiled tp (don't want to leave a trail of tp to be followed), so I've taken a lesson from back packing...carry a pee rag. Piddle, wipe and tie the rag to my pack to dry and when possible a quick rinse with water from a creek, dry and I'm set to go. Believe it or not drying the rag while walking I've never noticed any odor...of course bears and mountain lions can smell it but humans can not...lol...


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I wonder how exactly you'd use that croched TP? Us the entire roll at once? Use and re roll?:yuck: it didn't look like you could just tear off a sheet.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

terri9630 said:


> I wonder how exactly you'd use that crocheted TP? Us the entire roll at once? Use and re roll?:yuck: it didn't look like you could just tear off a sheet.


I was wondering the exact same thing! Seems a bit unsanitary, lol! Think I'll stick with my terry cloth toweling squares.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

I like bull thistle stalks. Lots of grab and traction.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

In my experience, you don't want coarsely woven material because, it is hard to clean. A bandana is perfect. A squirt of water and a corner of a bandana, and you're done. The bandana washes easy as pie and dries fast.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2014)

vicker said:


> In my experience, you don't want coarsely woven material because, it is hard to clean. A bandana is perfect. A squirt of water and a corner of a bandana, and you're done. The bandana washes easy as pie and dries fast.



Bandanas: the multi-purpose cloths! Snot rag, bandage, sling, tourniquet, dust mask, and now Butt Wiper! LOL!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

TraciInTexas said:


> Bandanas: the multi-purpose cloths! Snot rag, bandage, sling, tourniquet, dust mask, and now Butt Wiper! LOL!



You forgot coffee filter.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Hey, if you wake up with one pocket knife and one bandana, you're in fair shape.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

calliemoonbeam said:


> I agree, I've known lots of upperclass moms who have tried to go totally paper/disposable free, and they don't mind paying top dollar for their items. That's why, earlier on in this thread I said I must be in the wrong business, lol, when I saw the price some of these things are selling for.
> 
> Angie, as a novelty gift, I think it would be hilarious for NON-preppers, ROFL! Could you just see the horrified looks on their faces???


Darn, I should have given some to my SIL for Christmas..she recently was in my bathroom and discovered my stash of cloth pads and now she really thinks I'm a crazy, dirty hippie. LOL. :thumb:


----------

